# Our small, but fun halloween dinner



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

With my dad away on business it was just me, my mum and my husband for dinner. On top of that we had to keep on running to the door for the ToTs - we can't just leave our gates open, you are likely to end up getting attacked or worse.

http://www.freewebs.com/flewellenhaunt/food.htm


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks fun to me!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

what a great idea! wish I had a halloween themed dinner...i should next year


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything looks good
you should put your recipes up also

too bad your mom has celiacs (sp) that has to suck.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice dinner display Amarande!!! You got me thinking - I could have something like that on Halloween eve for hubby and me. Halloween I have to have a buffet style because of family and friends but a nice dinner before the big day would definitely be a nice touch!!!!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Very nice dinner display Amarande!!! You got me thinking - I could have something like that on Halloween eve for hubby and me. Halloween I have to have a buffet style because of family and friends but a nice dinner before the big day would definitely be a nice touch!!!!


Thank you - We don't have a huge party for Halloween (only two other family members in Cape Town and they aren't really interested) so I thought it would be fun to do something small.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

looked great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you really went through alot of work. Turned out great.


----------

